# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Mensen met een chronische ziekte gestegen

## Leontien

In de afgelopen 8 jaar zijn in Nederland mensen die een chronische ziekte hebben met 17 procent gestegen. Dat betekend dat 5,3 miljoen mensen chronisch ziek zijn. Zo meld het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM). 

Vergrijzing is niet de enige oorzaak van deze groei. De ziekten worden ook eerder ontdekt en behandelingen zijn beter geworden met als gevolg dat mensen langer leven.
Bron: nu.nl 

Heb jij een chronische ziekte?

----------


## w458263

ik heb MGUS en neurotische pijn

----------

